# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] ps2 sllimline

## haris_216

καλησπέρα και πάλι σε όλους
ένα playstation 2 (slimline) που έχω άρχισε να...στεναχωριέται στην ανάγνωση. πιο συγκεκριμένα, όταν του βάλω ένα οποιοδήποτε δίσκο δεν τον διαβάζει. για την ακρίβεια δεν κάνει καμιά προσπάθεια περιστροφής. άραγε φταίει το μοτέρ ή λέτε να ππαίζει κάτι άλλο; (να πω ότι το μοτέρ αν πάω να το περιστρέψω δια χειρός είναι αρκετά σφιχτό)
σε συνέχεια, αφού το άνοιξα είδα ότι σε αντίθεση με ότι έχω δει σχετικά στο ιντερνετ ο άξονας του μοτέρ είναι πρεσσαριστός πάνω στο σασί που μετακινείται το λέιζερ και δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί σκέτο το μοτέρ περιστροφής (το λέιζερ μπορεί). έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα σχετικά; και αν μπορώ να βρω κάπου αυτό το συνδυασμό σασί μοτέρ, καθώς ιντερνετικά (ebay κλπ) βρίσκω σκέτο μοτέρ το οποίο όμως δεν τιαριάζει στο σασί μου
Photo-0174.jpgPhoto-0173..jpg

----------


## duomax03

Φίλε γιατί ξεκινάς από τα δύσκολα και δεν κάνεις τα απλά ;

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα φίλε χάρη.
  Για μεταχειρισμένο ανταλλακτικό μια που είσαι στην Αθήνα μια λύση είναι  να κατέβεις την άλλη Κυριακή στο παζάρι στην πειρεος και να πάρεις ένα ps2 slim με 5ευρο το οποίο προφανώς δεν θα δουλεύει αλλά κατά 90% θα φταίει το  λέιζερ οπότε εσύ θα πάρεις το μοτέρ και θα σου μείνει και το υπόλοιπο.

----------


## duomax03

γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να καθαρίσεις το laser ?

----------


## haris_216

εννοείται (εντάξει δεν εννοείται αλλά θα έπρεπε να το έχω πει) ότι για να λύσω μηχάνημα και να μπω εδώ με ερωτήσεις έχουν γίνει τα βασικά πρώτα βήματα. δηλαδή καθαρισμός, έλεγχος εσωτερικώ καλωδίων/συνδέσεων και googlάρισμα

----------


## haris_216

> Καλησπέρα φίλε χάρη.
>   Για μεταχειρισμένο ανταλλακτικό μια που είσαι στην Αθήνα μια λύση είναι  να κατέβεις την άλλη Κυριακή στο παζάρι στην πειρεος και να πάρεις ένα ps2 slim με 5ευρο το οποίο προφανώς δεν θα δουλεύει αλλά κατά 90% θα φταίει το  λέιζερ οπότε εσύ θα πάρεις το μοτέρ και θα σου μείνει και το υπόλοιπο.


σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την ιδέα. μάλλον όμως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσω πρώτα το θέμα με τα διαφορετικά "σασί/μοτέρ" γιατί θα είνα κρίμα να πάω να ψάχνω μηχανήματα για να ανακαλύψω ότι στο τέλος και το μοτέρ δεν μου κάνει αλλά και (πιθανόν) ολόκληρο το σασί της κεφαλής έχει κάποιες διαφορές που το καθιστούν άχρηστο για την περίπτωσή μου

----------


## xrhstos1978

δες εδώ αν εχουν http://easybuyworld.gr/el-GR/Categor...n2?pageIndex=2

----------


## takisegio

www.easytechnology.gr αλλα απο αυριο ανοιγει παρε καινουργιο

----------


## JOUN

Ολα αυτα ειναι συμπωματα του laser.Αλλαξε το και τα ξαναλεμε..Προσεξε: μην κανεις την μ@λ@κια που εκανα εγω και δεν βγαλεις την αντιστατικη προστασια γιατι δεν θα δουλευει τιποτα..
Βαλε στο google το μοντελο που γραφει επανω το laser να δεις τι θα σου βγαλει..

Υ.Γ Και εγω το πρεσαριστο μοτερ εχω αλλα πιστεψε με δεν χρειαζεται αλλαγη.

----------


## haris_216

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις σας και τα link. φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα θα λυθεί το θέμα. αν κολλήσω ξέρω που να σας βρω :Wink: 
ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι και καλή βδομάδα σε όλους

----------


## dalai

εγω εχω φτιαξει 2 μηχανηματα απο www.easytechnology.gr  . οταν ανοιξει απαρτους τηλεφωνο και θα σου στειλουν ακριβως το μοντελο που πρεπει .Εχει και πολυ καλες τιμες

----------

